# drey mason



## tchkal1113 (Mar 31, 2010)

We came across a small drey mason jar today in the woods.  Unfortunately it has a decent size hole on the back. It has a slight purple tint to it (that's probably irrelevant but it's my favorite color so I had to mention it).  Needless to say I'm pretty frustrated =/  I'm hoping to find another, but I wanted to ask are these common jars?  Around what year was this jar made?  I've read a little about Leo Drey and Schram manufacturing and I know they were bought out by the Ball brothers in 1925.  So I'm guessing it was made around that time, but if anyone else has any more insight it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 1, 2010)

Red Book lists it at only $1-2, and that's with a lid.  I'm guessing pretty common.  However, I did not see the exact jar you have , the closest one to yours, embossing -wise, had sloped shoulders.  Maybe someone else has more info.  I'm not a jar guy, I just have the book.


----------



## glass man (Apr 1, 2010)

DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT MYSELF,BUT HAVE FOUND ONE SIMILER TO YOURS IN A 1915 OR SO DUMP.


----------



## coreya (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drey perfect mason offset was produced by Schram prior to Ball buying them out in 1925 and would have been an early drey perhaps around 1910 ish.


----------

